
Magical iPhone View Controllers - twampss
http://www.cimgf.com/2009/05/11/magical-iphone-view-controllers/
======
LogicHoleFlaw
Now just think - if it was open source you could just examine the code, rather
than making roundabout tests to conclude that it's probably a feature. Fancy
that.

~~~
ankhmoop
The lack of a vendor-documented API guarantee means that any findings are
moot, and usage of this feature is unsafe. Open source, for all its developer
benefits, would not change this.

